# Dolby Vision et 4K sur Netflix



## Manuneo (17 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m’interroge sur la qualité de streaming de Netflix depuis que j’ai en ma possession une télé 4K avec Dolby vision et une AppleTV 4K bien sûr 

Déjà je trouve perturbant que depuis l’application Netflix tvOS nous ne pouvons pas avoir accès aux informations sur la vidéo en temps réel en haut à gauche de l’écran comme sur les autres plateformes. Ou alors si quelqu’un sait comment on y accède je suis preneur! 

Ensuite, je me demande si lorsque sur la fiche de la série c’est marqué « Dolby Vision » cela veut forcément dire que le programme sera diffusé en 4K? Ma TV est tellement bonne en upscaling que j’arrive difficilement à faire la différence.

Je me pose la question car parfois je vois écris « Ultra-HD 4K » ce qui est plus explicite^^

Merci par avance pour vos réponses 

Emmanuel


----------



## maxou56 (17 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

"Dolby Vision"= 4K HDR
"Ultra-HD 4K"= 4K SDR
"HD"= HD SDR
"HD Dolby Vision"= HD HDR

Ensuite, je sais pas si la qualité est revenu à la normale suite au confinement. Je n'ai pas vu d'info circuler (??)


----------



## Manuneo (17 Juillet 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "Dolby Vision"= 4K HDR
> "Ultra-HD 4K"= 4K SDR
> ...



Ah top! Merci beaucoup! [emoji16]

Il me semble que les débits sont redevenus normaux depuis début juillet (le 8) pour tout le monde, j’ai vu passer l’info pour Disney+ en tout cas [emoji106]


----------



## maxou56 (17 Juillet 2020)

Manuneo a dit:


> j’ai vu passer l’info pour Disney+ en tout cas


Oui j'avais vu pour Disney+ (la différence est flagrante chez moi).


----------



## dioxyd (22 Juin 2021)

Bonjour j'arrive après la guerre car je viens seulement d avoir une télé 4K compatible Dolby vision ...77AG9 SONY

ils disent ça aussi sur le net :

_Le *4K* (*Ultra HD*) désigne une résolution en pixels élevée qui permet d'avoir des images vidéo plus détaillées. Les termes HDR10 et *Dolby Vision* désignent une optimisation des couleurs et de la plage dynamique, offrant un rendu plus réaliste._

Donc moi je sais que les Sony ont le "Netflix Calibrate" , et quand je lance un film Netflix en Dolby vision , j'ai les couleurs qui changent à la sauce NETFLIX .

Image très belle ..

Donc à lire plus haut Dolby vision c est au dessus de Ultra HD 4k ?


----------

